# S4 League Won't Start!



## willeex (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok I've been trying to get this game to start since yesterday.

I tried the most common things like :

Reinstall Game
Reboot Computer
Running as Admin.

I still don't work every time I try to load S4League.exe it just loads for 4 sec then nothing happends.
If I click agian it says Patch client is already running.
I tried waiting for like 4 hours nothing worked.

I have no idea what the problem is I downloaded it from 3 diffrent sources still don't work.
My friend downloaded it exacly from where I downloaded it and he got it working fine.

Please help me as fast as possible.
Sorry for my lame english, I'm from sweden 15 years old ..

-------------------------------- PC SPECC 
2 GB Ram
Amd Athlon 64 x2 6000+
Nvidia Geforce 260 GTX XFX


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Where did you download this game from?


----------



## willeex (Oct 30, 2009)

http://download.mmosite.com/download.php?id=2902
I just the above.
http://s4.en.alaplaya.net/pages/s4_download


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, first try all of these steps. Also try uninstalling the game using Revo and reinstalling.

Finally, make sure your antivirus and firewall aren't blocking the game.


----------



## willeex (Oct 30, 2009)

Still don't work


----------



## willeex (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess I'll never get this problem solved


----------



## darkslider (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry to post on an old topic, but a lot of people with this problem end up here, so I thought I'd help a bit.

I found out how to let it appear, but apparently the patcher doesn't load afterwards :/
If you want to let it appear, try logging off your computer by clicking 'Other User' , then select your profile again, it should be there. Don't know the loeading part though..

Good Luck !


----------

